# nvidia no reconoce mi monitor [cerrado]

## maximan

No se que habra pasado pero estuve revisando el emerge.log y no encuentro ningun paquete nuevo instalado desde ayer, el problema es el siguiente. Hasta ayer funciono bien, apague la maquina y volvi esta mañana y tengo lo siguiente:

Tengo un gforce con los ultimos drivers de nvidia, cuando inicio las X tengo una resolucion de 640x840 utilizando el driver de nvidia. Si no utilizo el driver de nvidia, uso el driver nv tengo la resolucion 1024x768.

Que puede haber pasado, he revisado la configuracion y sigue igual.

Volvi con backup del xorg.conf que tenia y tambien esta igual.

Cuando levanto con el driver nvidia y hago un nvidia-setting me encuentro que no reconoce el monitor, me aparece un display @@@.

Alguien me puede guiar en que ha pasado?

M.Last edited by maximan on Fri Jun 23, 2006 11:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Stolz

No tengo ni idea de qué ha pasado, pero tal vez este hilo te ayude a usar la resolución que quieras con el driver que desees.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## Tambor

Algo parecido me ocurrio no hace mucho tiempo, que al reiniciar una maquina vieja que tenia los drivers de nvidia no eran capaces de ver los modos de pantalla. En este caso la solución más fàcil es forzarlos.

```

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

```

En este caso permito estas 2 resoluciones, mi Depth por defecto se encuentra en 24, por lo que va a mirar estos modes de video, para canviar de uno al otro me parece que tienes que hacer ctrl+alt+'+'

----------

## maximan

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> No tengo ni idea de qué ha pasado, pero tal vez este hilo te ayude a usar la resolución que quieras con el driver que desees.
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

el hilo que menciona no existe, da un 404

M.

----------

## Stolz

Se me olvidó añadir .html al final   :Confused:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376228.html

----------

## maximan

No, probe cambiando la resolucion de la pantalla, probe con las herramientas de resolucion y las tengo bien.

Vi que antes de ayer se actualizo el eselect, lo volvi a poner el anterior y reinstale los drivers de nvidia pero nada.

Tambien otro comportamiento que tiene es que no me cambia la resolucion con CTRL + ALT + - o +. siempre queda en la misma.

Es como que no me reconoce el monitor que es un Samsung SyncMaster 997MB. Google un poco y las xorg.conf que encuentro son similares a la mia, solo cambia en cosas minimas, pero resolucion de Horizontal y Vertical son iguales.

Recuerdo hace un tiempo que entre al nvidia-setting me mostraba el monitor syncmaster en Device Display, ahora me muestra @@@.

Seguire investigando pero si alguien me puede guiar en algo mas, agradecido.

M.

----------

## maximan

Mande todos los reportes al soporte de nvidia y me dijeron que podia ser problema de hardware, pero corri ubuntu live cd y me detecto bien el video y el monitor.

No quiero formatear y reinstalar todo, que alternativas me aconsejan hcaer???

Ya desinstale e instale el driver de nvdia pero nada.

Que me aconsejan para proseguir ??

Maxi

----------

## maximan

encontre el problema que me soluciono el temita, tengo un KBM para manejar los monitores, cuando puse un cable del monitor derecho a la placa y me lo reconocio bien (lastima que tarde porque tuve que reinstalar pero ahora vuelvo con el backup que hice). Un amigo tecnico que le gusta la electronica me lo vio y me dijo que se habia quemado un transitor, que lo cambio poniendo otro de otra salida.

Ahora me funciona bien, lo unico que me quede con una boca menos del KBM (que es digital).

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda.

M.

----------

